# Vector Tri-Pump Table Torch vs. Alec Bradley "the Burner"



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

This fourth of July, I lost 2 lighters, one was a table top (left it out in rain....doh!), and the other, a Colibri (a real good one) just quit on me, won't work for nothing....grrrrrr.

I need a nice table top version, and I am stuck between these two:

Alec Bradley ($50)














or

Vector Tri-Pump ($109)

Any input on either or? Is the Vector worth double the money? Does anyone recommend another one?

Thanks, I am down to one crappy lighter now.......


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I've used the tri-pump and it's sorta cool and I like the look


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

The burner is awesome and for half the price that would be my choice. It lights the cigar quickly and easily all the way around for an even burn.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Both are pretty cool imho. The burner is a softer flame and the tri-pump is a torch if that makes any difference in your decision.


----------



## RockonbigB (Apr 27, 2008)

I love my burner!!! Have had it 4 months and no problems. Holds a ton of fuel. I bought a second one after a month just to have around.:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

RockonbigB said:


> I love my burner!!! Have had it 4 months and no problems. Holds a ton of fuel. I bought a second one after a month just to have around.:tu


Done, the burner it is. Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a "the burner" lighter, I love it. I haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Does the burner have problems maintaining a flame outside when there's a breeze? I ask because that is where I am relegated to enjoy my cigars... no smoking in the house for me if I know what's good for me :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

What's the attraction with these things? Seriously, why not invest in a decent lighter which would also be portable? Don't get me wrong, they both look cool, but is there an advantage to these things one would miss with a 'normal' torch lighter?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> What's the attraction with these things? Seriously, why not invest in a decent lighter which would also be portable? Don't get me wrong, they both look cool, but is there an advantage to these things one would miss with a 'normal' torch lighter?


For me, I smoke in one of two places; back deck of my home, or a cigar bar. I like the table top when having people over as opposed to lighters. When going to the cigar bar, I bring a lighter....but thats just me.......


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

They've got some of those burners in my B&M. Love them. I do keep thinking they remind me of my old camp stove.

Nice choice.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

DonnieW said:


> What's the attraction with these things? Seriously, why not invest in a decent lighter which would also be portable? Don't get me wrong, they both look cool, but is there an advantage to these things one would miss with a 'normal' torch lighter?


I have a Roburn table torch...holds a ton of fuel, has not failed once in the past 2 years and sits next to me on a table in my small smoking room. Only have to fill it about once every 3 or 4 months. Always there within reach + cost me under $30. Don't know how many small pocket torches have crapped out but the Roburn is great as are most table torches if you have a fixed location you do most of your smoking in.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Got the burner in a bomb yesterday and love it, lit 4 cigars with it so far 
and all have burned evenly and lit fast (2 to 3 puffs)

The vector I have is the single flame which I really like, it will go to a good friend now


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Personally, I'd rather have either a Lotus or Vector table lighter (like a big Zippo with 3 torch flames)

My $.02


----------



## Al_Samson (May 16, 2008)

have the burner at my b&m, and i love it, i might get one one day. as staded previously it starts the burn nice and evenly :ss


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Costa said:


> For me, I smoke in one of two places; back deck of my home, or a cigar bar. I like the table top when having people over as opposed to lighters. When going to the cigar bar, I bring a lighter....but thats just me.......


Yeah, I guess it would be nice to have a 'stationary' lighter. Come to think of it, it's a lot like a good ashtray. Shit... now I'm going to be looking to buy yet another accessory. THANKS!!!!


----------

